# Alexander the great.



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Alec came home with this homework to do a biography on a famous person. Included was the requirement they come in costume...

He chose Alexander the Great....










Fortunate for me, he was the perfect size for my body molds. So much so that I considered chopping one up and strapping it to him. However, when I heard this was going to be a contest, as a fundraiser for the school, I knew we had to step it up. So, the Medusa armor began. 

Paper mache base, I decopaged 3 layers of cheese cloth over top to make it nice and solid, not so much a human pinata. 










Casting Alec's head for a helmet, since I can't expect people to just KNOW Alexander wore armor with Medusa on it, a nice greek helm, however, might get them in the ballpark. 










Medusa. Sunken eyes and tongue out based on classic images of the era I could find, not that I expect folks to recognize that, either. "Snakes" made by dipping yarn in monster mud.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Coated the entire thing in monster mud this morning to get rid of the texture from the cheese cloth. If everything is dry tonight, we might be able to join the front and back, and start work on the shoulders and 'skirt'.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Fit test and measurement for shoulders


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's going to look awesome!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Lots of boring technical stuff done the last week. 

Sealing the two halves together, and prepping for the 'skirt' attachment. Helmet about 50% done, but has been drying for a week and still not done. Gotta monster mud over the seams, let dry, coat that with more mod podge to make a uniform coat for the paint. 

Have a neighbor with skills sewing a cape, as sewing is not among my talents.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Latest update. 

Lots of tedious work remains for the crest and 'skirt' to be attached.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My hands are paying for it, but the kilt is on. Hand sewing through a very tough material with leatherworking needles has to rate among the worst activities for my tendonitis. And I left my braces at work...










1/2 the crest is on the helm now, opting for reeds instead of feathers for my sanity purposes...they'll of course need to be painted.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

TBH - I only clicked on this because I know Iron Maiden did a song about Alexander the Great, so I was intrigued right away. I like his choice and the costume seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

That is an awesome costume, I never thought of the fact that my hobby could be used in different ways my Daughter is only 4 so I haven't been faced with the "Daddy I need a costume for school" proposal yet lmao. I love the medusa on the chest plate, it's the little details that make a great costume


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The finishing touches on Alexander.










Closeup of Medusa.









Nifty buttons I found to attach the cape. Should have bought the size bigger.










Alec really gets into character...and closeup of the helm.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That looks wonderful! I'll bet none of the other kids had a costume even close to his for their projects! 
(and yet another advantage to having a Halloween aficionado in the family... willingness and creativity to create cool costumes for just about anything!  )


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's fantastic!!! You can tell he _*feels*_ like Alexander the Great wearing it. You're such a great daddy


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

That is a teriffic costume. Looks great.

Great job!

I would enjoy being Alexander The Great myself


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yay, it's over! 

Had the 'wax museum' last night. ~300 kids in costume, and to my surprise only about 50% were store-bought. A good 80% of the kids were post-renaissance people. 

They were arranged in chronological order, so my son was first, followed by 5-6 Cleopatra. It was interesting to see who kids picked. The expected 10 ea of Washington and Lincoln, to the surprising 5 Harry Houdini. 

We got some video of him doing his thing, but you can't hear due to the crowd, so I'll have to re-shoot that and get it up.


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

nice costume , he will make a lots of candy wit this costume


----------

